# Car 54 Where are you? model kit?



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Is there a model kit of the police car used in Car 54 Where are you?


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Bats,

I would use the Internet to get all the _Car 54..._ information you can. I'll bet there's an official fan site that will have the car's make, model and year information. If not a fan site, Wikipedia or a general "cars on TV" website may have your answers. Once you nail down the basic vehicle, there's a dedicated police car modeler website that may have the decals and accessories you'll need to finish your model.

Best of luck!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

You'd be looking for a '61 Plymouth Fury. I think that there is (was) a kit of it. Maybe a JoHan?


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

I do remember a web site where a guy builds TV/movie related cars. I believe you can look up by the TV show/movie. He notes which car model he used for each show.

I have the web site in my favorites but I dont remember the name of it.

Maybe someone on the forum knows what I refering to.


Also, ask over in the car forum.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Internet Movie Cars Database is your friend.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Here is the site I was referring to.

http://www.spencer1984.com/index.php

No Car 54 but good for reference.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Trek Ace said:


> You'd be looking for a '61 Plymouth Fury. I think that there is (was) a kit of it. Maybe a JoHan?


Doesn't Moebius make a kit like that????


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

It was a JoHan kit. The ol' memory is still with me.










I understand there is also a resin kit of the '61 Fury out. Then, you just need an aftermarket cop light and siren for the period and you're good to go.


----------

